# OSCAR 2015 - Orari e info 22/05/2015



## BB7 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Stanotte 22 febbraio al Dolby Theatre di Los Angeles si terrà la 87sima edizione degli Academy Awards, il massimo riconoscimento in ambito cinematografico. 

*Orari inizio*

Dalle 1.00 di notte (orario italiano) per circa 90 minuti ci sarà il "pre-show" mentre la cerimonia vera e propria inizierà verso le 17.30 orario di Los Angeles quindi *2:30 ora italiana*

*Dove vederlo*

Negli USA sarà trasmessa dalla ABC, mentre in Italia a partire dalle *22.50* sarà in chiaro su Cielo (canale 26 del digitale terrestre) oppure su Sky. Per chi volesse seguirla in streaming è disponibile per tutti sulla pagina di Cielo.

*Presentatore e performance*

A condurre lo show quest'anno tocca a *Neil Patrick Harris*, famoso grazie alla serie tv How I Met Your Mother. Ad esibirsi sul palco ci saranno Lady Gaga, Jack Black, Rita Ora, John Legend e Adam Levine.


Per concludere qui sotto il link col topic contenente le Nomination.

http://www.milanworld.net/oscar-2015-le-nomination-vt24680.html​


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Previsioni...

Miglior Film: Birdman
Miglior Regista: Alejandro González Iñárritu (Birdman)
Miglior Attore: Eddie Redmayne (The Theory of Everything)
Miglior Attrice: Julianne Moore (Still Alice)
Miglior Attore non protagonista: J.K. Simmons (Whiplash)
Miglior Attrice non protagonista: Patricia Arquette (Boyhood)
Miglior Sceneggiatura originale: The Grand Budapest Hotel
Miglior Sceneggiatura adattata: The Imitation Game
Miglior Film di Animazione: How to Train Your Dragon 2
Miglior Film Straniero: Ida (Polonia)
Miglior Canzone: Glory (Selma)


----------



## Snake (22 Febbraio 2015)

l'unica cosa certa è che domani anche Redmayne o Keaton avrà un oscar in più di Di Caprio


----------



## Jaqen (23 Febbraio 2015)

La Pike deve vincerlo


----------



## juventino (23 Febbraio 2015)

Prevedibile il successo di Birdman, sorprendenti le vittorie di Redmayne e Julianne Moore (ero sicuro andassero a Keaton ed alla Pike).


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Febbraio 2015)

Mica tanto sorprendente, l'Oscar a Julianne Moore era abbastanza scontato


----------



## Snake (23 Febbraio 2015)

La Moore ha pescato il jolly perfetto, ruolo oscaroso che più oscaroso non si può, cinquina di candidate ideale con Witherspoon e Marion che l'hanno già vinto in passato e le altre due ancora molto giovani e alla prima nomination, con questi presupposti era abbastanza scontato che lo vincesse lei dato che in passato era già stata snobbata tante volte, le hanno dato l'oscar alla carriera con grande anticipo  resta il fatto che per me strameritava la Pike.

Cuore che sanguina per Keaton, Zimmer come al solito vergognosamente ignorato.


----------



## BB7 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tutto abbastanza prevedibile a parte forse la non vittoria di Keaton


----------



## Jaqen (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sono un po' triste per Grand Budapest Hotel.. speravo in un premio come sceneggiatura.. Grand Budapest Hotel per me è un film meraviglioso, di sicuro nella mia classifica top 5 di sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prevedibile il successo di Birdman, *sorprendenti le vittorie di Redmayne e Julianne Moore *(ero sicuro andassero a Keaton ed alla Pike).



Da quando le vittorie per interpretazioni di malati sono sorprendenti?..per me erano scontate come poche altre in passato..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] pareri?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da quando le vittorie per interpretazioni di malati sono sorprendenti?..per me erano scontate come poche altre in passato..


Esatto, sono quegli argomenti buonisti che a volte finiscono per mettere in secondo piano gli aspetti tecnici, come i film anti-razzismo vero neri, gay, ebrei oppure i film patriottici che piacciono tanto agli americani.


----------



## Brain84 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] pareri?



Soddisfatto, avevo azzeccato quasi tutti i premi tranne miglior attore. Secondo me Redmayne non meritava la statuetta quanto Keaton. L'interpretazione di quest'ultimo a mio modo di vedere, era molto più difficile nonchè personale. Soddisfatto ovviamente per quel capolavoro che è Birdman e altrettanto soddisfatto per l'unico oscar per Boyhood, una ruffianata. 
Molto soddisfatto per il quarto oscar di Milena Canonero, un genio artistico di rara bravura


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ragazzi, forse sarò off... ma a m questi oscar sono sembrati molto tristi.

Birdman l'ho trovato parecchio moscio e poco definito, ma mi riservo di rivederlo.
Whipash, film per il quale ho letto solo recensioni entuasiaste, per me è un filmetto. Non lo ritengo un film di genere musicale come tutti scrivono, dove sta la musica? Nella citazione di Charlie Parker durante il film? 
Dove sta la bellezza di questo film? Nella tensione che fa vivere la caparbità del protagonista? Hanno azzeccato solo i due personaggi principali, manca quasi tutto il resto imho. 

L'unico film che mi è piaciuto molto è Grand Budapest Hotel, il resto mi sembra robetta.

Mi riservo di vedere Still Alice.

Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2015)

Oh ragazzi che vi devo dire, io ero abbastanza convinto sulla Pike, di solito all'Oscar uno degli outsider riesce sempre a vincere e pensavo fosse lei il nome giusto 
Comunque mi spiace davvero moltissimo per Keaton, pare avesse già pronto pure il discorso di ringraziamento


----------



## Brain84 (28 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, forse sarò off... ma a m questi oscar sono sembrati molto tristi.
> 
> Birdman l'ho trovato parecchio moscio e poco definito, ma mi riservo di rivederlo.



Eh ti conviene si rivederlo, perchè il termine moscio e Birdman sono ossimori secondo me


----------



## The P (7 Marzo 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Eh ti conviene si rivederlo, perchè il termine moscio e Birdman sono ossimori secondo me



Rivisto. Effettivamente moscio non è un aggettivo adatto, mi verrebbe da dire un po' piatto, ma è fuorviante anche quello. L'impressione che mi lascia è quella di un film ambizioso, che tenta di essere un capolavoro e in alcune trame quasi ci riesce, salvo poi crollare a picco. E' un film in cui non c'è un decollo. Anche il personaggio di Mike (Edward Norton) è così dirompente da rubar la scena al protagonista fino all'incontro il terrazza dove gli nascono improvvisamente dei sentimenti umani e sparisce di fatto dal film. Voluto? Non lo so. Ma il film ne ha perso.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Rivisto. Effettivamente moscio non è un aggettivo adatto, mi verrebbe da dire un po' piatto, ma è fuorviante anche quello. L'impressione che mi lascia è quella di un film ambizioso, che tenta di essere un capolavoro e in alcune trame quasi ci riesce, salvo poi crollare a picco. E' un film in cui non c'è un decollo. Anche il personaggio di Mike (Edward Norton) è così dirompente da rubar la scena al protagonista fino all'incontro il terrazza dove gli nascono improvvisamente dei sentimenti umani e sparisce di fatto dal film. Voluto? Non lo so. Ma il film ne ha perso.



Solitamente sono d'accordo con le tue disamine, ma questa volta no. Il personaggio di Norton è sfaccettato e questo suo aprirsi con la Stone, ne è la dimostrazione. Secondo me ne aumenta il realismo e la profondità della sceneggiatura, perfetta a mio avviso. Per me questo film rimane un capolavoro.


----------



## The P (8 Marzo 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Solitamente sono d'accordo con le tue disamine, ma questa volta no. Il personaggio di Norton è sfaccettato e questo suo aprirsi con la Stone, ne è la dimostrazione. Secondo me ne aumenta il realismo e la profondità della sceneggiatura, perfetta a mio avviso. Per me questo film rimane un capolavoro.



Comunque la seconda volta l'ho apprezzato molto di più. Magari, siccome non c'è due senza tre, alla terza visione io e birdman facciamo pace  

Al momento nella mia classifica personale viene dopo Grand Budapast Hotel, anche se l'ambizione dei due film è diversa. Per il terzo posto non mi esprimo, devo ancora pensarci un pò.


----------

